# Decreased acceptance rate as pax wanted to go further



## twpak (Mar 3, 2017)

1. Fairly new, had a 100% acceptance rate. Last night picked up a 2 guys and drop them off to their destination. One gets off the other wants to go 15 mins further. All this way I keep getting pings that are ignored when he struggles to call his friend (the guy I dropped off) to change destination. I now have a 85% acceptance rate. How importance is acceptance rate in your view? Can Uber fix this if I explain what happened?

2. Seeing Uber refunding someone because I took the longer route. I can't recall which trip this was. Either the GPS took me through the longer route or it was a party of 4 where I had to make multiple stops. 

How do I prevent instances like this from happening again. Last night when ever I was making multiple stops I kept asking them to put it on the app. Most of the time they refuse to comply.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

twpak said:


> 1. Fairly new, had a 100% acceptance rate. Last night picked up a 2 guys and drop them off to their destination. One gets off the other wants to go 15 mins further. All this way I keep getting pings that are ignored when he struggles to call his friend (the guy I dropped off) to change destination. I now have a 85% acceptance rate. How importance is acceptance rate in your view? Can Uber fix this if I explain what happened?
> 
> 2. Seeing Uber refunding someone because I took the longer route. I can't recall which trip this was. Either the GPS took me through the longer route or it was a party of 4 where I had to make multiple stops.
> 
> How do I prevent instances like this from happening again. Last night when ever I was making multiple stops I kept asking them to put it on the app. Most of the time they refuse to comply.


Ensure you dispute the fare adjustment on the grounds you did nothing wrong and only did as requested by the passengers. There is an option buried in the app to allow you to stop new requests while on a trip.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

twpak said:


> 1. Fairly new, had a 100% acceptance rate. Last night picked up a 2 guys and drop them off to their destination. One gets off the other wants to go 15 mins further. All this way I keep getting pings that are ignored when he struggles to call his friend (the guy I dropped off) to change destination. I now have a 85% acceptance rate. How importance is acceptance rate in your view? Can Uber fix this if I explain what happened?


The other pax is required to have his own account.
May I suggest you read through this link which includes how to deal with stacked trips.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/australian-ride-sharing-wiki.54860/
Acceptance rate is not important (but too many cancellations can lead to deactivation).
You are welcome to contact Uber to fix. Don't be surprised at the response. (BTW, I suspect your acceptance rate went down because you did not follow the 'stop new requests' process in the app).



twpak said:


> 2. Seeing Uber refunding someone because I took the longer route. I can't recall which trip this was. Either the GPS took me through the longer route or it was a party of 4 where I had to make multiple stops.


Suggest you do screen shots of trip history payments during the day so you can tell later which trip was impacted, then dispute with Uber.
You get paid based upon the time and distance irrespective of the number of stops.



twpak said:


> How do I prevent instances like this from happening again. Last night when ever I was making multiple stops I kept asking them to put it on the app. Most of the time they refuse to comply.


Follow the 'stop new requests' process.
My understanding is that Uber records pax entries, to prevent fraudulent claims.
If pax refuse to enter the next destination you can -
1. End trip, request pax leave your car and ask them to book a new job, which may not go to you. There is obvious danger in doing this.
2. Enter the next destination/s in your app (Uber keeps this on their records).

Get a two way dash cam to support you.

I have found the link below very informative.
http://sydney.ubermovement.com/


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Get the pax to change the address in their app.

Also don't worry about acceptance rate, they can no longer deactivate you for not taking jobs, however will and have deactivated drivers for cancelling too many jobs.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

Grand said:


> 2. Enter the next destination/s in your app (Uber keeps this on their records).
> 
> /


How do you change the destination on the drive app? I dont seem to have an option to do this. I've never had problems getting pax to change it on their end though. I just tell them a small fib that if they dont change it then Uber will keep sending me requests for other jobs while I am driving them and that I could get in trouble for not accepting the other jobs and that changing it protects us both


----------



## ubersleek (Jun 17, 2016)

SydneyUber Chick said:


> How do you change the destination on the drive app? .....I just tell them a small fib ....


Just tap the current destination in the address field (in non-nav mode). Delete the existing entry and enter/select the new destination. Destination and nav will update.

I just tell them the truth - need to change it so I can be matched with my next job. In my experience almost all are happy - even eager - to 'help me out'. And you'll already know without asking who won't be; in those cases just change it yourself as above when you stop at the intermediate drop-off.


----------



## twpak (Mar 3, 2017)

joffie said:


> have deactivated drivers for cancelling too many jobs.


Any idea what is considered too many cancellations? Cancelled 11% over the weekend, people with beer cans/wine glasses trying to get in, children below 5 without seats, jobs 5+ km's away.


----------



## Uberp (Mar 1, 2017)

Huh? Does ignoring requests during a ride go against your acceptance rate? Thats ridiculous as its dangerous to take your eyes off the road to check the rating and location also it's more dangerous to find the 'stop new requests' while driving


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

twpak said:


> Any idea what is considered too many cancellations? Cancelled 11% over the weekend, people with beer cans/wine glasses trying to get in, children below 5 without seats, jobs 5+ km's away.


Extract from Uber's deactivation policy for Australia and New Zealand (https://www.uber.com/legal/deactivation-policy/anz-en/):

*Cancellation Rate *

A driver cancellation is when a driver accepts a trip request and then cancels the trip. Cancellations create a poor rider experience. They also negatively affect other drivers who missed out on the chance to accept that ride request. We understand that there may be times when something comes up that causes a driver to cancel an accepted trip, but minimising cancellations is critical for the reliability of the system.

How is my cancellation rate calculated? Your cancellation rate is based on the number of trips you cancelled out of the total number of trips you accepted. For example, if you've accepted 100 trips and 4 of them were cancelled by you, your cancellation rate would be 4%.

High-quality drivers typically have a low cancellation rate less than 5%.

_What leads to deactivation?_ Each city has a maximum cancellation rate. You may receive notifications if your cancellation rate is higher than the city maximum, after which you may not be able to go online with the Uber partner app for a short period of time. If your cancellation rate continues to exceed the maximum limit, your Uber partner account may be deactivated after multiple notifications.



Uberp said:


> Huh? Does ignoring requests during a ride go against your acceptance rate? Thats ridiculous as its dangerous to take your eyes off the road to check the rating and location also it's more dangerous to find the 'stop new requests' while driving


Yes, it does. However, acceptance rates don't count for deactivation purposes except in some cases suspension for a couple of minutes. See the extract from the deactivation policy below.

A high specified acceptance rate is typically a condition of promotions (income guarantee periods).

What you can do if you wish is to opt for 'no more requests' at the beginning of each trip before your car starts to move.

Extract from the deactivation policy for Australia and New Zealand (https://www.uber.com/legal/deactivation-policy/anz-en/):

*On Acceptance Rates: High acceptance rates are a critical part of reliable, high-quality service, but not accepting trip requests does not lead to deactivation.*

Consistently accepting trip requests helps maximise earnings for drivers and keeps the system running smoothly. We know that sometimes things come up that prevent you from accepting every trip request, but not accepting trip requests causes delays and degrades the reliability of the system.

If you are not consistently accepting trip requests while you are logged in to the Uber partner app, you may be logged out for a limited period of time. This helps ensure that drivers who are online are ready to accept trips. That protects the quality of the system as riders are matched with available drivers as efficiently as possible.


----------

